# What a farce



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When I was here previously I had an internet connection that my boss was quite willing to pay after I left but no one came to collect the payments, only my arrival back I wanted to change my provider as I wasn't happy with the service or speed I was getting. I contacted vodaphone who are happy to provide and was informed that I need a certificate telling me the old service was terminated. I contacted the old service and paid 45LE to have the service cancelled, I have just phoned them now after 10 days to see when my certificate would be ready for collection so that I can get vodaphone installed only to be told to call back on the 20th of this month


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome in Egypt !!!
Seriously....this stuff never ceases to amaze me about Egypt....8 days to write something on a piece of paper....and I'm sure the 20th will turn to the 30th!!
When I moved back to the UK, I'd actually forgotten how good service could be outside Egypt!!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MS
I sense your frustration, but you are really not suprised are you?

There is a slow and steady decline in everything, in all honesty I think that you have to say about this place:
"Due to the lack of interest, the light at the end of the tunnel has been switched off"

Go and buy a USB dongle & hope that 2012 is better ( or start drinking heavily)

rgds
Kev


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

we have switched from Vodafone ADSL to TEData. We cancelled Vodafone (by phone) and received the cancellation code within a few days (they called us, they tried to convince us to stay with Vodafone also) The next day (after this call) the ADSL from Vodafone was switched off. We told TEData the cancellation code and two days later we had ADSL from TEData. After only three days! (6th of October and Friday in these three days) my son went to TEData to pay and get their router.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When I was here previously I had an internet connection that my boss was quite willing to pay after I left but no one came to collect the payments, only my arrival back I wanted to change my provider as I wasn't happy with the service or speed I was getting. I contacted vodaphone who are happy to provide and was informed that I need a certificate telling me the old service was terminated. I contacted the old service and paid 45LE to have the service cancelled, I have just phoned them now after 10 days to see when my certificate would be ready for collection so that I can get vodaphone installed only to be told to call back on the 20th of this month


MAMASUE...... Never mind "Only in Egypt"..... 

This is almost exactly what has happened on my return to UK... My daughter was
told that her SKY (she is already a SKY customer...) internet would be connected 
after SIXTEEN days..... TWO WEEKS after the sixteen day deadline, we are STILL
waiting..... The connection charge for a supposed FREE 6 month service is 90
sterling pounds.... so don't decry Egypt too much...
IMHO, the UK is just so much BO**OCKS. High prices, PC, "Elfin Safety" and sh1t
service....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> MS
> I sense your frustration, but you are really not suprised are you?
> 
> There is a slow and steady decline in everything, in all honesty I think that you have to say about this place:
> ...




Well to be honest this has surprised me
I had a dongle before to be used in emergencies. ie my internet service was down, I had a prepaid one which was supposed to be unlimited, I had it two days and it was dead as they had sold me a pay as you go


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Regarding the dongle thing, the prepaid ones that are unlimited are turned into "Pay as you go" plans if there wasn't enough credit in your balance when it's time to renew the package, so it probably changed when you were out of the country, or did you make sure there was enough credit to cover the renewals while being away? :confused2:

Anyway I think it's "easy" to fix that, you'll need to call the customer care number and tell them what happened......

As for the cancellation certificate, nothing will speed that up I'm afraid, I mean you are cancelling the service and gonna stop paying them for their sh!t service, so the last thing they'll worry about is making you happy!

Have you considered applying for a new land line and getting the new service installed on that? There are "Special offers" on installing land lines every now and then as far as I know, and it takes couple days to do it, a week max if there was a problem.........But in case you're gonna do that, just make sure the line that would be installed is "wired" not the "wireless" cause installing an ADSL service requires a wired land line.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Regarding the dongle thing, the prepaid ones that are unlimited are turned into "Pay as you go" plans if there wasn't enough credit in your balance when it's time to renew the package, so it probably changed when you were out of the country, or did you make sure there was enough credit to cover the renewals while being away? :confused2:
> 
> Anyway I think it's "easy" to fix that, you'll need to call the customer care number and tell them what happened......
> 
> ...




Lol No it lasted 2 days!!! I bought the dongle to use as my landline one was down and I couldnt be without internet.

I cannot get a new landline number as it is not in my name but in the name of my employer.


ahh happy days but to be honest nothing is easy in Spain either lol,


----------

